# Novi vs Grayslake



## longhaul (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there, 

We're just starting puppy research and would like to attend a show to meet breeders and ask questions. We're in southwest Michigan and are hoping to find a breeder in MI, IL, IA, or IN (right now looking at Malagold and Shorline but would love learn as much as we can).

We'd also love to check out dock diving.

Any opinions as to what show might be better? We may have trouble getting to Novi tomorrow which is why I started checking out Grayslake (we will be in Evanston next Thursday night). 

Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Depends on who the judges are. Certain breeders only show up to show under certain judges.
That said, both shows usually draw large numbers of Goldens and either is worth watching.


----------

